# *Memories thread.*



## sarah0108

So i was getting all nolstalgic earlier and have looked through all my old photos on my old laptop and found these pictures. They are pictures of all the baby clothes and equiptment ready for when the babies arrived :blush:

I remember taking them and feeling 'ready' for the babies to arrive!!
It all seems to far away now that i have two

Spoiler
TODDLERS!

Feel free to share some of your memories :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







P140709_20.05.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 44









P140709_20.04.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 35









P230510_10.03.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## newmommy23

I was flipping out because I have a toddler now. That sounds so big, agh!
here's Molly's crib before she was born, a picture of me crying at my baby shower, a pic from the baby shower, and me fat. lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0002.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 23









40.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 37









2.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 31









28w1da (4).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 27









16.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## sarah0108

Gorgeous pics keegan! Im so jealous, i never had a baby shower :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

I'm jealous at the amount of baby clothes you have :O and such a nice looking room lol Molly's room is always trashed. I wish we had that kind of storage.


----------



## annawrigley

Aw I remember that tidy ready feeling :haha:

1 - What he was meant to look like, lol
2 - Bumppppp!
3 - 12 hours before I had him
4 - His corner of my room all ready
5 - First pic I took of him :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







babywb20091211123835ib30rj2daombqigh66sa1p7453.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 38









27192_10150142263880317_644800316_11563936_8297350_n.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 81









IMG_0814.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 38









IMG_0779.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 46









27235_10150109925580317_644800316_11395244_5095692_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## annawrigley

Nono [-X I lied, this is the first pic I took of him. That one ^^^ is the first one I uploaded to FB, lol
 



Attached Files:







24869_10150118220400317_644800316_11449034_909671_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww gorgeous pics . I've just searched through photobucket on my phone and these are some pics I found..I've got so Many hence the over load..

Moses basket
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/99afcb36.jpg

All the shoes I got and he prob only wore 2 pairs of them
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/77a6b098.jpg

Bump pic don't no how far gone I was on it though
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/346663b5.jpg

20week scan found out he was a boy
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/littlemanxxx.jpg

4d scan
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/3dscan1.jpg

Newborn bubby
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/bea4434b.jpg
Xx


----------



## Mellie1988

:cloud9: Off to find some pics....back soon :D


----------



## Mellie1988

Okayyy picture over loadd! You can so tell Theo was a 2nd baby, really don't have many pics from my pregnancy with him LOL oooops! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/Babybump.jpg
My first ever 'bump' picture with Grace 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/28weeks.jpg
28 weeks bump 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/Picture008.jpg 
35 week bump pic 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/Picture011.jpg 
Graces crib with teddy in <3 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/100_0153.jpg
Grace 1 day old. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/100_1430.jpg
Me and Grace on her first holiday <3 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/27weeks.jpg
Theo bump 27 weeks 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/100_1874.jpg
32 week bump with Theo 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/100_1611.jpg
Theo 20 week scan pic 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g314/ukmissy14/100_2072.jpg 
Theo a few hours old!


----------



## newmommy23

Aw! I love this thread! I'm so ditzy, I forgot my UNFORGETTABLE first scan lol
 



Attached Files:







may92010.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## newmommy23

annawrigley said:


> Aw I remember that tidy ready feeling :haha:
> 
> 1 - What he was meant to look like, lol
> 2 - Bumppppp!
> 3 - 12 hours before I had him
> 4 - His corner of my room all ready
> 5 - First pic I took of him :cloud9:

I love the pic of your bump progression!!! awwww


----------



## Bexxx

Okay..photo overload, but whatevs :lol:

Spoiler
My first little purchase
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2011-04-03200835-1.jpg
All my nappies out to dry
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/2011-03-07162952.jpg
Some of the nursery
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0157.jpg
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0158.jpg
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0159.jpg
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0119-1.jpg
Since I didn't know if I was having a boy or girl
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0161.jpg
My grans knitting frenzy
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0164.jpg

And our first picture :cloud9:

Spoiler
I look about 11, but, considering what I had just gone through I think I look alright.
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu218/rexxy_xx/SAM_0166.jpg


----------



## EllaAndLyla

*OVERLOAD*
First Scan 
22 weeks - found out it was a girl :cloud9:
massive load of clothes we got after we found out the sex
Jelly shoesssss!!
A very happy bump!
Her room decorated by me at 36 weeks! 
In the birthing pool seconds after birth
1 day old! 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/154109_10150318122905052_585980051_15924973_2051943_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/164089_10150374563050052_585980051_16957842_5653757_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/164547_10150374575420052_585980051_16957872_5640855_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180415_10150374585470052_585980051_16957936_919503_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182423_10150393647225052_585980051_17257763_3281085_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225718_10150579528095052_585980051_18530386_8009637_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250733_10150628101885052_585980051_18916734_5593204_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/250240_10150628100105052_585980051_18916699_6460071_n.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

I LOVE all these pics!!

Ill dig out my scan pics later xx


----------



## cookie123

first is my scan at 13 weeks
second is my scan at 20+5 (which seems scarily clear!)

and that seems to be all the ones I have from before i gave birth on this laptop! have to have a look later! :)
 



Attached Files:







13 week.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









20+5 days.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## annawrigley

Not gonna quote cos itll be massive but Ella I loveeee that last pic of you and lyla. One to be framed!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v4944/26/56/510612093/n510612093_2009667_6751641.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/8724_150060897093_510612093_2707406_3910953_a.jpg
*LOL Im soooo huge in this picture!! and my family looks so happy? rofl!! *
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249829_10150226226152094_510612093_7502184_5806912_n.jpg
[B]his 1st Picture ever :) my mom did a great job at getting it :)[/B]
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/27209_325583022093_510612093_3628063_2395292_n.jpg


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Thanks anna, I have soooo many I need to frame, I haven't got one photo yet printed out there all on fb and my comp lol x


----------



## amygwen

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/22533_1371829696668_1259542930_1058396_6571862_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/22533_1371829736669_1259542930_1058397_183180_n.jpg

Intelligender test @ 15 weeks says Boy!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/22533_1371829776670_1259542930_1058398_2567571_n.jpg

My sisters bought me loads of outfits when we found out the sex:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/22533_1371846377085_1259542930_1058420_1717425_n.jpg

24 weeks bump
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/22533_1371854377285_1259542930_1058472_5093823_n.jpg

28 weeks bump
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/27080_1393295473299_1259542930_1111663_7551912_n.jpg

34 weeks bump, I look massive
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29197_1440173725226_1259542930_1229571_3243414_n.jpg

First picture, when he showed us him over the curtain 
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/31067_1489309193582_1259542930_1348038_2039086_n.jpg

1st picture
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/31067_1489309473589_1259542930_1348044_5295720_n.jpg


----------



## Rhio92

New born Connor :cloud9:
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0795.jpg

Connor in his first coat, at a few days old. It was huuuge on him, but the coat seems tiny now :haha:
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0851.jpg

One of my fav pics :cloud9:
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0945-1.jpg

When they would just lay there...
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0096.jpg

Aaaaaaaand....

My cheeky big boy today :D
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/319296_10150412037222381_519567380_8250267_1404942620_n.jpg


----------



## Rhio92

I never took any pics in pregnancy :sad1:


----------



## 10.11.12

Moving into my apartment after FOB left

Her closet 

One of the first pics

Newborn photo shoot

Fully stocked changing table


----------



## amygwen

I can't believe how fast ALL of our babies are growing :cry:

I feel like it was only yesterday that we were all pregnant.


----------



## lauram_92

39 weeks, last bump picture!

Don't have any other photos of the whole preparation, totally failed at that. Didn't get a moses basket until I was on my way home from the hospital :dohh: Also had no storage places for his stuff :\


----------



## xgem27x

:thumbup:


Spoiler
Prom Emo's.... feels like yesterday, me and OH were so young, emo, I was chubbier lol, Mikes hair was sooooo long! They were the days eh?!
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208191_1023233140652_1219935827_60568_8376_n.jpg


Spoiler
Best friends ever... this is our 'original' friendship group, more have joined now, like girlfriends and people we have become close to over the years, these guys are my brothers honestly - my best memories are the giggles I've had with these 4 
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/13037_1323508327344_1219935827_923152_2692413_n.jpg


Spoiler
I'm a mummy!!! Well what can I say, my twins are the best things that have ever happend to me! And my OH obviously, my best memories have been since I've been with him! 
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/35995_1534815289886_1219935827_1438826_6656203_n.jpg


----------



## missZOEEx

it's a BOOOOYYYYY. :blue:
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/ObstetricUS-17-22weeks0011.jpg
Bumpage.
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/27weeksedit.jpg
Baby Shower Cake:
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/babyshowercake.jpg
Right Before My Shower: 34 weeks.
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/IMG_0368.jpg
New Baby:
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/weighing.jpg
Going Home:
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/IMG_0452.jpg

I miss being pregnant. :brat:


----------



## rainbows_x

11+6

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/11w6d.jpg
16 weeks.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/16w5da.jpg
20+5

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/205GRIL2.jpg
40 weeks.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC10990.jpg
First picture of Ava & daddy.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/2.jpg
One of her first pictures.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC11061.jpg
First Halloween.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo0590.jpg
First Christmas.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/Photo1288.jpg
Around 6 months.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000458.jpg
1 year.

Spoiler
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/aaaaaaaa.jpg


----------



## rileybaby

1. Not long before i had Riley
2. 3 months bump :)
3. 6 months bump
4. Rileys foot at 15 wks
5. Rileys legs at 15 wks
:flower:

I had so many picures of stuff id bought when pregnant but seem to have lost them all :(
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5









3mbump.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4









6mbumpp.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









rileyfoot.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6









riley legs.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leah_xx

Sorry there big. :haha:
Would upload a pic of my c-section but its kinda graphic lol

Spoiler
First Ultrasound after just finding out 3 days before it that i was pregnant
https://i41.tinypic.com/4hrurc.jpg

First belly shot- 15ish 
https://i43.tinypic.com/2s9zz9x.jpg

mommy and daddy at your babyshower
https://i41.tinypic.com/2ekiq9i.jpg

Closet after baby shower
https://i42.tinypic.com/znob3m.jpg

Your crib- no longer have that crib
https://i40.tinypic.com/xcp11z.jpg

35 weeks bump
https://i41.tinypic.com/dxjnkn.jpg

36 week ultrasound
https://i44.tinypic.com/2cqfuox.jpg

The day Gracelynn was born
https://i42.tinypic.com/2njv7f5.jpg

First time holding Gracelynn- day after she was born
https://i44.tinypic.com/3ub7b.jpg
Gracelynn at 13 months old
https://i40.tinypic.com/2jdf4zl.jpg


----------



## Mii

My bump time-line :flower: :)
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/bellybumpline-1.jpg

40 weeks :)
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG0194.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

^ I made a video of all my bump pics :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Here are some 'Harriet Memories'
Hopefully they arent too big :haha:

*Way too many pics :blush:*


Spoiler
my 13 week scan
https://i41.tinypic.com/25iyutf.jpg

my 21 week scan, found out she was a girl!
https://i44.tinypic.com/10qb52w.jpg

my 28 week scan, i didnt get any pictures from the scans i had after :(
https://i44.tinypic.com/jkx3id.jpg

my 39+5 bump (or 39+6! cant remember) i cant believe there was a 9lb baby in there
https://i42.tinypic.com/34ijurs.jpg

3 days PP:
https://i43.tinypic.com/10cj6lj.jpg

Hospital bands, i still have all of our three's bands on my board in my room :cloud9:
https://i39.tinypic.com/65bj7n.jpg

First picture i put online/sent to friends:
https://i44.tinypic.com/2419vmc.jpg

Slightly graphic, but my first hold!

Spoiler
https://i43.tinypic.com/358bd6b.jpg
Cuddles, she was about 10 hrs old.
https://i44.tinypic.com/rvfywm.jpg

I look horrible but this was us waiting to be discharged 36 hours old
https://i43.tinypic.com/154emif.jpg

Here she is now:happydance: My gorgeous 2.5 year old :shock:
https://i43.tinypic.com/2i0wwwj.jpg

And this is me and Harriet last week being silly, i look so stupid :rofl:
https://i41.tinypic.com/vmst47.jpg


Now for a Max overload :haha:


Spoiler
First scan at 15+1, he looks like an alien :haha: <3
https://i42.tinypic.com/fjnnya.jpg

19+6 gender scan :)
https://i39.tinypic.com/2mqlpog.jpg
21+3 'bump'
https://i43.tinypic.com/2emizc9.jpg

34+3 bump! 
https://i40.tinypic.com/mijntw.jpg

36+5 weeks, almost full term!
https://i39.tinypic.com/2ldyq2g.jpg

39+3 lol! i CBA'd to get up :rofl:
https://i42.tinypic.com/1zdlr9s.jpg

This is kinda graphic, first hold of him in the birthing pool:blush:

Spoiler
https://i44.tinypic.com/29d7h3a.jpg

Our first proper cuddle because i got rushed out of the pool and stitched up bleauggh i couldnt move so i didnt get long to snuggle him at first :nope:
https://i41.tinypic.com/16i857a.jpg

Waiting to be discharged, about 3hrs old lol
https://i43.tinypic.com/20kuj47.jpg

Max now :happydance: 1.5 years old!! with me looking strange
https://i42.tinypic.com/otpuuc.jpg

Me and Maxie <3
https://i39.tinypic.com/fbx6w6.jpg


This is us 3 now :cloud9: Well, this was about 6 weeks ago :haha:
https://i41.tinypic.com/28roze8.jpg
:kiss:


----------



## annawrigley

Sarah in your first hold with Harriet i see your nudey bum bum


----------



## sarah0108

I think everyone's seen it already anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Rhio92

Aww Sarah your pics are gorgeous! :cloud9: 
I was looking through them thinking 'I was in that ward!' 'I was in that birth pool!' 'I recognise that yellow room that youre in with max' :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: !! I was so lucky to get it because there was no1 else on the midwife led ward when i was there :haha:

and thank you :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/393-1.jpg
last bump pic.. about 23 hours before she was here..

Spoiler
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG00016.jpg
lol this was for bnb.. just bein real. =]

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/shiahhaven-1.jpg
shiah and her daddy.

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0006.jpg
me and shi about a week old.. =)
ANDDDDD

Spoiler
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/SHIAH11MONTHS.jpg
shiah now.. 11 MONTHS!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

I LOVE that picture :cloud9: when it popped up on my newsfeed i went 'awwww'


----------



## x__amour

Sarah, your pictures are gorgeous. :cloud9:

I also like your hair brunette! :D


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you!

I keep wanting to dye it back but my mum says i shouldn't :haha: x


----------



## x__amour

Aw, haha! I like it both blonde and brunette, you look gorgeous either way!


----------



## newmommy23

ShelbyLee said:


> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/393-1.jpg
> last bump pic.. about 23 hours before she was here..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG00016.jpg
> lol this was for bnb.. just bein real. =]
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/shiahhaven-1.jpg
> shiah and her daddy.
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0006.jpg
> me and shi about a week old.. =)
> ANDDDDD
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/SHIAH11MONTHS.jpg
> shiah now.. 11 MONTHS!!!!

OMG she's 11 weeks old already?!!? what in the world?! time...it flies....


----------



## xgem27x

newmommy23 said:


> ShelbyLee said:
> 
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/393-1.jpg
> last bump pic.. about 23 hours before she was here..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG00016.jpg
> lol this was for bnb.. just bein real. =]
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/shiahhaven-1.jpg
> shiah and her daddy.
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0006.jpg
> me and shi about a week old.. =)
> ANDDDDD
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/SHIAH11MONTHS.jpg
> shiah now.. 11 MONTHS!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG she's 11 weeks old already?!!? what in the world?! time...it flies....Click to expand...

You think 11 weeks is quick Keegan, how about 11 months?? :haha: JK, I know what you meant!


----------



## newmommy23

xgem27x said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShelbyLee said:
> 
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/393-1.jpg
> last bump pic.. about 23 hours before she was here..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG00016.jpg
> lol this was for bnb.. just bein real. =]
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/shiahhaven-1.jpg
> shiah and her daddy.
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0006.jpg
> me and shi about a week old.. =)
> ANDDDDD
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/SHIAH11MONTHS.jpg
> shiah now.. 11 MONTHS!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG she's 11 weeks old already?!!? what in the world?! time...it flies....Click to expand...
> 
> You think 11 weeks is quick Keegan, how about 11 months?? :haha: JK, I know what you meant!Click to expand...

sleep deprived :blush:


----------



## Rhio92

:haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Me and mikah
Mikah and trey <3
My brother LOL
My family.
Bump

i have WAY to many
 



Attached Files:







Picnik collage.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 21









trey and mikah.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 18









555.JPG
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 15









549.JPG
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 12









DSCF9399.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tanara

_https://i42.tinypic.com/2z4g2ef.png
Last bump photo before shes born!
https://i40.tinypic.com/so6ano.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxJ41YcowuY

Edit: I'm on the wrong lap top, so ill grab my external these are the only photos on here lol

​_


----------



## newmommy23

I LOVE bump progressions, but mine would look silly. It starts so late...lol


----------



## Rhio92

I reeeeally wish I did a bump progression :sad1:

This is my bump... In labour :haha:
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/labour.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

I wish I had done a bump progression... I wish I had got more pics of my bump in general! I only have 2 proper pics! I had some on my phone but that got stolen.... and its not like I will get the chance to do it again... sucks!! :sad2:


----------



## sarah0108

RHIANNON i was in that room with Harriet until they moved me to the consultant side :dohh:

i think it was the first room on the right?


----------



## sarah0108

PS thanks Shannon :blush: i dyed it bleach blonde last week and im going white blonde for a few weeks then im going pink :rofl:


----------



## Rhio92

sarah0108 said:


> RHIANNON i was in that room with Harriet until they moved me to the consultant side :dohh:
> 
> i think it was the first room on the right?

Yeah, in the midwife lead area? :haha: It was the biggest and nicest room :thumbup:


----------



## Rhio92

The yellow room that you were in with Max, I got put into the 2nd time I went in (went in 3 times before they kept me in). That was small and dingey imo :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: yep!! Crazy we were in the same rooms  xx


----------



## MissMamma

:cry: i feel sad. i never got anything ready for raphi. she had a cot and clothes etc but no nice nursery, no baby shower, no pics of me in labour. i'm going to blame the lazy ass useless **** FOB :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

My kids didnt have a nursery, it was just my wardrobe :haha: and i had nobaby showers either


----------



## ShelbyLee

newmommy23 said:


> ShelbyLee said:
> 
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/393-1.jpg
> last bump pic.. about 23 hours before she was here..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG00016.jpg
> lol this was for bnb.. just bein real. =]
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/shiahhaven-1.jpg
> shiah and her daddy.
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0006.jpg
> me and shi about a week old.. =)
> ANDDDDD
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/SHIAH11MONTHS.jpg
> 
> shiah now.. 11 MONTHS!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG she's 11 weeks old already?!!? what in the world?! time...it flies....Click to expand...


yes 11 months! i cant believe it! not long now and we'll have a toddler!


----------



## mayb_baby

My last bump pic 39+4
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/39weeks.jpg
the first pic of Michael Born 40+3
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/Michael%20newborn/DSCF0099.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna, you seemed to be pregnant for longer than everyone else :rofl: I just remember your pregnancy seeming to drag out so long!


----------



## x__amour

Agreed! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

With Max mine seemed to go so quick :(


----------



## AriannasMama

sarah0108 said:


> With Max mine seemed to go so quick :(

Agree it was like one day I came on and saw you were pregnant then the next day he was here lol.


----------



## x__amour

All the 2011 babies seem to be growing up really quickly for me. It's weird!


----------



## Tanara

_It only gets faster girls. One day you wake up and your babies 4 and almost in school!_


----------



## FayDanielle

Some of these photos are precious :cloud9:

Heres my overload!

Spoiler
First scan, 15+3. So relieved to see this after nurses thinking I was having an ectopic.
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/25496_381467043411_516963411_3983352_6801284_n.jpg
First bump pic.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/25496_381722208411_516963411_3990128_7842902_n.jpg
Found out it was a girl :cloud9:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/31748_390795128411_516963411_4202453_8092767_n.jpg
25 week bump.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/35581_401629668411_516963411_4506243_233891_n.jpg
Getting fat!
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/34596_404661683411_516963411_4584887_1597215_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/36839_405402488411_516963411_4602059_5361523_n.jpg
The day I went on Mat leave! Could wait to get out of there! 29+4
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/35064_412036168411_516963411_4769593_4720174_n.jpg
Have to throw this one in :haha:
The day I found out FOB had cheated on me and became a single pregnant woman!
These got worse btw!
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/39179_412567213411_516963411_4785654_5226120_n.jpg
Starting the nursery
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/38788_416102538411_516963411_4888292_2122759_n.jpg
Stocking up
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/38566_416442153411_516963411_4893874_1916622_n.jpg
First stretchmarks
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/44690_423416333411_516963411_5074145_5759679_n.jpg
The day I was rushed to hospital for reduced movements.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/40357_419226243411_516963411_4969413_5198751_n.jpg
34 weeks.
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/41362_423491388411_516963411_5075675_2316843_n.jpg
The nursery is complete!
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/47321_426840403411_516963411_5152917_7259285_n.jpg
her wardrobe.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/58682_426842228411_516963411_5152975_2780173_n.jpg
Again, rushed to hospital for reduced movements this day. Sorry, bra pic!
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/59443_427533228411_516963411_5169875_156429_n.jpg
39 weeks.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/60392_434940863411_516963411_5326599_6589406_n.jpg
24 hours before she was born :) The night before my induction.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/155239_460023478411_516963411_5734965_2761227_n.jpg
First photo :cloud9:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/72708_446750923411_516963411_5536468_106729_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/74065_460024698411_516963411_5735003_2085493_n.jpg
One of the first facebook photos- 5 hours old.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/71658_446741523411_516963411_5536275_3008821_n.jpg
Coming home.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/74005_446741688411_516963411_5536283_5449048_n.jpg

Total overload sorry!


----------



## x__amour

Aww, Mia. :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

awww


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> Lorna, you seemed to be pregnant for longer than everyone else :rofl: I just remember your pregnancy seeming to drag out so long!

I know I was LIKE COME ALREADY 
I think it was cause I was massive for ages and looked further along than I was 
for the size of me 
Examples:

Spoiler
15weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/15weeks1.jpg
18Weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/18weeks8.jpg
21Weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/20weeks21.jpg
25Weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/25weeks3.jpg
26Weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/26weeks.jpg
28weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/28weeks3.jpg
30Weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/31weeks1-1.jpg
31Weeks then no more to 38 and last
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/th_31weeks1-1.jpg
38weeks
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd507/MichaelsMummy91/38weeks.jpg


----------



## Char.due.jan

Fay I'm going to sound like such a lesbian perv here, but omg you have such a nice bum! haha!!

Awww all the babies are soo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## HellBunny

*I've only just found this thread!!

bump at 35 weeks 
Pregnancy test
My post birth stash of goodies next to my bed
Me with Jayden a few days old. Oh dear, thats fast makeup for ya!*
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









SDC11278edED.JPG
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









180820102867.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 20









DSC01821.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Rhio92

Gorgeous pictures :cloud9:


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna, I love the one of you at 26 weeks, you look so cute :D Haha. I remember you uploading photos in your pyjama bottoms of your bump - seems like so long ago!


----------



## bumpy_j

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/163746_10150388680770417_596325416_17823609_3057870_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163663_10150388684910417_596325416_17823719_7168447_n.jpg

Preggo

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180944_10150148472110752_613070751_8173571_740663_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183166_10150148485990752_613070751_8173745_6547431_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199500_10150446474655203_714230202_17466142_7972782_n.jpg
Bounty portrait 

[IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/MOO_Blur_fan/photo4.jpg[/IMG]

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184349_10150409331755203_714230202_17046776_6243203_n.jpg

First picture I took of him at home


Annnd...Joel now

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/392721_10150407902651236_789986235_8243281_975967763_n.jpg


----------



## Rhio92

Joel is gorgeous!


----------



## annawrigley

I am so jel of how good you look straight after giving birth :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

aw ta!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wow! Your maternity pics are gorgeouss! I wish I would've gotten them done :(

And I agree with everyone else .. I sure as heck didn't look that good after giving birth :p


----------



## 10.11.12

Gorgeous and I agree with them, your hair isn't even messed up!


----------



## purple_kiwi

aw :( i never did any bump pictures and well after birth no one will ever see those lol i look horrible. Heres some of our 20 week scan then 32 week when we found out she was a girl then newborn and her being weighed i think its a cute pic cuase it always make me think shes kind of cheering yay im finally out lol then a few months old :( i miss how tiny she was
 



Attached Files:







7721_281275820106_824660106_8887460_8081828_s.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









15542_358820570106_824660106_10042079_3563438_n.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1









22779_103838799645809_100000590687248_92822_7126454_n.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









22779_103838782979144_100000590687248_92817_5641534_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









26292_10150170417940107_824660106_11906689_935139_n (1).jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xgem27x

I love Kailee's "Yay I'm out!" pic! :haha: And the that newborn picture is beautiful xx


----------



## divershona

this time last year i was dragging Kaya in her pram through the snow after her hearing test and now she's trying to walk through it!!!!

scary the change a year makes!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1093.JPG
File size: 136.3 KB
Views: 10









DSCF5411.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarah0108

Those photos make me realise how much i hate snow :haha: i PRAY we dont have any here


----------



## Lilys mummy

19 weeks..
https://img248.imageshack.us/img248/7025/15337333898955202845020.jpg

20 week scan :)
https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/7154/15337333898985202845020.jpg

Her moses basket..
https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/9044/15337333899015202845020.jpg

26 weeks..
https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2544/16146375683055202845020.jpg

First picture of me and baba..
https://img851.imageshack.us/img851/8297/24877101501663005002038.jpg

:cloud9:
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8480/24877101501663005352038.jpg

Finally home
https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/3370/24877101501671795302038.jpg

First bath :)
https://img804.imageshack.us/img804/4876/24877101501671794852038.jpg


----------

